# Nissan Leaf Battery Location



## WinterT (May 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew how these battery packs are actually put in the vehicles. Are they placed under the seats in a case, bolted to the underside of the car, or what? I was just curious how owners in the future might need to replace them or swap em, or just plain take a Leaf apart(outside of using a dealer).


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Mun1Mct6JEs



It's bolted in place from underneath watch the link


----------



## WinterT (May 22, 2014)

slimdawg said:


> http://youtu.be/Mun1Mct6JEs
> 
> 
> 
> It's bolted in place from underneath watch the link


Yeah I just saw that, under the floorboard it is then. If its around 200lbs I'm guessing they must have some heavy gauge bolts keeping that pack in place. Looks like maybe 12-20 given the number of holes.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

The leaf pack actually weighs about 650lbs! They do use plenty of heavy bolts to hold it up there


----------



## WinterT (May 22, 2014)

favguy said:


> The leaf pack actually weighs about 650lbs! They do use plenty of heavy bolts to hold it up there


650lbs?! Wha...then what did I hear in that video that was 200lbs?


----------

